# Fall TV Season 2013 - Any shows really interest you?



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

So, we are a few weeks away from the new TV season. We've seen commercials for the new shows and some of us have gone and read some reviews I would imagine. So what intrigues you?

Me? Nothing really, and that's sad. I'll take a look at the Robin Williams show, just because he's in it, but really, nothing has really caught my eye as must watch. At least not yet.

Also. Anyone know the best place for decent reviews? Who has made up their grid for the new season and can share?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Nothing really stands out as a "must see" show for me.

The one show that MAY peek my interest is the James Spader show but time will tell if it's a gem or a turkey.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

There seems to be some fun stuff on Fox with Sleepy Hollow, the one about the android cop, a silly army comedy etc.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I'll take a look at the Robin Williams show, just because he's in it, but really, nothing has really caught my eye as must watch. At least not yet.


Funny, I had the same but opposite thought. Will avoid that one because on Robin Williams.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> So, we are a few weeks away from the new TV season. *We've seen commercials for the new shows* and some of us have gone and read some reviews I would imagine. So what intrigues you?
> 
> Me? Nothing really, and that's sad. I'll take a look at the Robin Williams show, just because he's in it, but really, nothing has really caught my eye as must watch. At least not yet.
> 
> Also. Anyone know the best place for decent reviews? Who has made up their grid for the new season and can share?


What's a commercial?  Seriously, between my FFing past most ads, and the sparseness of my current TV, I don't see a lot of ads, and most of what I do see goes in one eye and out the other. I vaguely remember a Sleepy Hollow ad, which didn't seem like my type, but I might try it just because it's not a sitcom, reality, legal/medical show. I even more vaguely remember seeing other ads that I don't really remember, but when I look for them I can't find them among the countless sitcom, reality, legal/medical until I see a thread here after missing the first 20 eps, just before they go on a 6 month hiatus. Yes, I'm depressed about trying to find anything good.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm curious about *The Tomorrow People* because it was a YA show back in '70s England, although I'm sure the CW will ruin the memories.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

allan said:


> What's a commercial?  Seriously, between my FFing past most ads, and the sparseness of my current TV, I don't see a lot of ads, and most of what I do see goes in one eye and out the other. I vaguely remember a Sleepy Hollow ad, which didn't seem like my type, but I might try it just because it's not a sitcom, reality, legal/medical show. I even more vaguely remember seeing other ads that I don't really remember, but when I look for them I can't find them among the countless sitcom, reality, legal/medical until I see a thread here after missing the first 20 eps, just before they go on a 6 month hiatus. Yes, I'm depressed about trying to find anything good.


yeah, I don't see a lot of commercials either, but occasionally a few slip past the goalie. I've had on a couple of sporting events I've watched live, so there's that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I'm curious about *The Tomorrow People* because it was a YA show back in '70s England, although I'm sure the CW will ruin the memories.


YA show?


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

SHIELD-- I'll watch anything Joss Whedon is involved in at least a couple times.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anyone have a good Fall Preview link? I know it's too early for the TV Guide preview.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

SHIELD - Joss Whedon, nuff said.
Brooklyn Nine-Nine - From the Parks&Rec guys.
Trophy Wife - I like Malin Ackerman
Michael J Fox Show - C'mon!
The Goldbergs - Feels kind of Wonder Years/Malcom-ish.

I appear to mostly be interested in the half hour comedies.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I had an opportunity to watch both premieres of Blacklist and Almost Human at Sdcc in July.

Blacklist with James Spader was excellent! Spader was great and it set up a good base for an ongoing series! Perhaps a bit dark but suspenseful.

I also liked Almost Human with the actor who played Bones in Star Trek. It was interesting and IMO, worth the season pass. I liked the action adventure aspect and the interplay between the two main characters is great.

I spoke with a bunch of folks who saw the SHIELD premiere, they *loved* it, granted it is a friendly audience but speaking from personal experience, that audience is not shy about giving the thumbs down on a dog.

I could be wrong but I think someone reported seeing 100 and didn't have good things to say...<sigh> I could be miss remembering tho and they could have been speaking abt Tomorrow People. Regardless, I will give them both a chance.

I can recommend giving Blacklist and Almost Human a chance tho


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> YA show?


Young Adult - aimed at the same age group as Harry Potter, Hunger Games, Enders Game, etc.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I watched the set of 6 minute previews Fox aired the other night.

Sleepy Hollow looks interesting--hope they don't drive the fish out of water (think Barnabas Collins expecting horses because he doesn't know about cars) aspect into the ground.

The one that's a cross between Robo-Cop and the TV version of Total Recall (which was pretty good and almost completely unrelated to the movie) might not be too bad.

The comedies look to be not my cup of tea (so I'll go outside and yell at clouds and kids on the lawn instead), with one of them promising to be a waste of a perfectly good Andre Braugher, and another perhaps not the best use that could be made of Martin Mull.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Anyone have a good Fall Preview link? I know it's too early for the TV Guide preview.


I wouldn't say this is complete or even in a general way good but I did put something together for new shows on my forum
http://www.friendsofcci.com/forum/index.php?topic=1812.0

I've only got September shows done. I'll be adding Oct shows in a couple of weeks


----------



## RainyCity4 (Jun 23, 2003)

Try www.futoncritic.com - I usually get my fall guide from them.

Brent


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

unitron said:


> I watched the set of 6 minute previews Fox aired the other night.
> 
> The one that's a cross between Robo-Cop and the TV version of Total Recall (which was pretty good and almost completely unrelated to the movie) might not be too bad.
> 
> .


That's called Almost Human


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

alyssa said:


> I wouldn't say this is complete or even in a general way good but I did put something together for new shows on my forum
> http://www.friendsofcci.com/forum/index.php?topic=1812.0
> 
> I've only got September shows done. I'll be adding Oct shows in a couple of weeks


Thanks cool.

I used to rely strictly on the TV Guide reviews to see is something interests me (not necessarily the review of the show, but the premise, minus the network marketing banter). These days I welcome all reviews.

It should be easier to give more shows a go now that I have the 5 tuner Genie and a working DVR share in the house. I could theoretically record about 11 shows at one time


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Doh said:


> SHIELD-- I'll watch anything Joss Whedon is involved in at least a couple times.


You mean before it's cancelled?


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Stevennjk
I use to think the four tuners were enough.....ha

Thx for your kind words


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> You mean before it's cancelled?


Do not go Firefly on me.....


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I need my fall season Entertainment Weekly issue to tell me what will be the things I should look forward to!  It must be coming soon... maybe next week.

In all seriousness, I don't really know too much about the new shows. As I mentioned in the "I'm so behind" thread, I tend to record almost any new broadcast network drama or comedy that sounds interesting, so that my bases are covered. Some of them I do start watching right away and others I give them some time to see if people say "hey this is really good!" or the networks make the decision for me and cancel it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm not at all well versed in all the upcoming shows but what comes to mind for me, sitcom-wise, are the Michael J Fox show and the Sean Hayes show. Love them both, so will check out both shows.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

alyssa said:


> I wouldn't say this is complete or even in a general way good but I did put something together for new shows on my forum
> http://www.friendsofcci.com/forum/index.php?topic=1812.0
> 
> I've only got September shows done. I'll be adding Oct shows in a couple of weeks


That is nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

alyssa said:


> I could be wrong but I think someone reported seeing 100 and didn't have good things to say...<sigh> I could be miss remembering tho and they could have been speaking abt Tomorrow People. Regardless, I will give them both a chance.


Huh. You'd think that someone named "Miss Remembering" wouldn't have a tough time recalling which show she heard about.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

alyssa said:


> Stevennjk
> I use to think the four tuners were enough.....ha
> 
> Thx for your kind words


Anytime 

For me it's no longer a question of tuners, but a question of HD space. Still, even at my busiest moments on a 1TB drive, I only ever got down below 50% briefly. And that's probably because I had about 30 movies saved up.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I'm not at all well versed in all the upcoming shows but what comes to mind for me, sitcom-wise, are the Michael J Fox show and the Sean Hayes show. Love them both, so will check out both shows.


Yeah, I'll take a look at the MJF show. But kinda hoping he still has time to make guest appearances on The Good Wife. He's awesome there.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm going to add Agents of SHIELD, Michael J Fox, Brooklyn 9-9 and Mom.

Thought about Tomorrow People, but given it's CW, I'm giving it whatever the opposite of the "benefit of a doubt" is and will catch up later if I hear good things.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> Michael J Fox Show - C'mon!


They rented some of my wife's paintings just a few days ago to use in the background of one episode. I'm hoping the show lasts long enough so that they actually show that episode. :up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Looks like TV Guide has their Fall Preview stuff up.

http://www.tvguide.com/special/fall-preview/


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Huh. You'd think that someone named "Miss Remembering" wouldn't have a tough time recalling which show she heard about.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I use this grid to prepare for the new season. I go to FutonCritic and look at every new show from the grid. I figure out which ones I want to try, based on the description. In general, I will try almost every 30 minute sitcom, and dramas that don't appear to be chick-lit on the surface (I don't need any Gray's Anatomy).

I don't use previews or commercials. Those are often NOTHING like the show itself.

I then highlight the grid, yellow for returning series I watch, pink for newbies I want to try. I also add the ones I want to try to the Futon Critic "My Shows" list. I add SPs as the new shows start to appear on my TiVo.

This year I added:
We are Men
Mom
Hostages
Almost Human
Blacklist
Marvel's Shield
Goldberg's
Lucky 7
Back in the Game
Super Fun Night
Tomorrow People
Millers
Crazy Ones
Welcome to the Family
Sean Saves the World
MJF Show
Enlisted 
Dracula

With sitcoms, I *try* to make it all the way thru the first episode before I decide pass/fail. If it's on the bubble, I will give it two episodes. For dramas, they have to keep me from Minute Zero. As soon as they lose me, SP deleted.

My guess: Based on previous years, of these 18, I will be lucky if 5 make the grade. I'm like laria, I try to record everything remotely interesting sounding, and delete from there. Some get whacked almost immediately, others make it for several eps before I zap 'em (I'm looking at you Revolution).


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Hope time Warner/CBS fiasco is resolved or I will have to look for another Tivo for those over the air.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

new shield promos

http://shieldtv.net/two-new-30-second-promos/3200


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

A lot of new shows interest me and I've set up a couple dozen ARWL for them. What I need to do is sit down and look up when everything is on and arrange things on my tivos to accommodate as much as I can.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> What I need to do is sit down and look up when everything is on and arrange things on my tivos to accommodate as much as I can.


I have a spreadsheet for that that I fill out every Fall and Winter/Spring season.  I have it set up though so that ABC/NBC/CW are all on one of the S3's, and CBS/FOX are on the other. It seems like every year there is one night and one time slot that has a 5 way conflict, though.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This season with the DirecTV Genie and 5 tuners, I'm not overly worried about setting everything up. I looked that the TV Guide grid, and I think there's only one or two times where I would have had an issue when I only had 2 tuners. With five, no longer an issue. Space might be, but we'll see. If it looks like space will be an issue, I'll just hang a 2TB drive off the Genie.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The Shield is coming back??!! AWESOME!!


----------



## RainyCity4 (Jun 23, 2003)

Hope that was just a sarcasm there because Vic Mackey isn't coming back ever. 

Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. is coming this fall, though.

Brent


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah, it was wishful thinking because I knew better. I don't think Chiklis will EVER have a role as great as Vic Mackey...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> A lot of new shows interest me and I've set up a couple dozen ARWL for them. What I need to do is sit down and look up when everything is on and arrange things on my tivos to accommodate as much as I can.


Done.
I added 4 more shows in the process and only have 3 low priority minor conflicts on my Premiere that I can record on my S2. There are still about 8 shows that I have ARWL/SP's for that are not on the schedule yet.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

billypritchard said:


> ...
> The Goldbergs - Feels kind of Wonder Years/Malcom-ish.
> ...


Sounds like re-tread of the original Goldbergs TV show that started as a radio show.

Of course CBS's "Brooklyn Bridge" kinda was, as well.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> You mean before it's cancelled?


Won't they have to move it to Fox on Friday night for that?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

alyssa said:


> Stevennjk
> I use to think the four tuners were enough.....ha
> 
> Thx for your kind words


I used to think 4 TiVos were enough.



(okay, that's not really true, there's no such thing as too many TiVos. There are, however, too many monthly subs)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

unitron said:


> Won't they have to move it to Fox on Friday night for that?


Nah...Whedon's involvement is enough to doom it....


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think this might be the first year ever where I don't bother with network TV. If there are any big hits I might jump on the bandwagon but otherwise I'm going to take a pass. I just can't see investing my time into new shows that will probably get cancelled.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

astrohip said:


> I use this grid to prepare for the new season. I go to FutonCritic and look at every new show from the grid. I figure out which ones I want to try, based on the description. In general, I will try almost every 30 minute sitcom, and dramas that don't appear to be chick-lit on the surface (I don't need any Gray's Anatomy).
> 
> I don't use previews or commercials. Those are often NOTHING like the show itself.
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only one to actually watch the shows before deciding whether or not to continue watching.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

unitron said:


> Won't they have to move it to Fox on Friday night for that?


This is on ABC - they move it to Saturday nights in the summer (like they did with _Dirty Sexy Money_ and _666 Park Avenue_).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

unitron said:


> I used to think 4 TiVos were enough.
> 
> 
> 
> (okay, that's not really true, there's no such thing as too many TiVos. There are, however, too many monthly subs)


I know this is a TiVo forum, but Cisco's new 9865HD PVR lets you record *8* HD shows simultaneously.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> A lot of new shows interest me and I've set up a couple dozen ARWL for them. What I need to do is sit down and look up when everything is on and arrange things on my tivos to accommodate as much as I can.


What are ARWL?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

This is the time of year I really miss the season premiere Guru guides that Tivo used to offer.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

javabird said:


> What are ARWL?


Auto Record Wish Lists - a feature available on TiVos.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Got a chance to watch the ABC fall preview show and really only two shows stood out to me. One was The Goldbergs and the other Shield. I think Shield will last the season, but I don't think The Goldbergs will, as I think it will wind up being too ethnic. The Shield is one I'll watch with my son, who's a big Marvel fan. The others? I'm sure I'll record another couple of shows, but I can't remember their names, which should tell you something about how good I thought they were.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Auto Record Wish Lists - a feature available on TiVos.


You can do them on DirecTV HRxx boxes, but they are called something else I think. Set a search term and record everything with that term.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

EW fall TV guide should be out this week and once I browse it will know better. 

I know I am looking forward to Crisis but that is mid-season. I lived Rand Ravich's last show "Life" and was looking forward to what he did next.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

ABC has put the pilots of The Goldbergs, Trophy Wife and Back in the Game online at watchabc.com if anyone wanted to check them out in advance.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I was starting to think I'd missed the EW issue with the previews, but I guess maybe it's this week? Seems like TV is starting really late this year. I mean, I know there have always been some shows that didn't start until late Sept or Oct, but just about everything is starting week of 9/23 or later this year.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> I was starting to think I'd missed the EW issue with the previews, but I guess maybe it's this week? Seems like TV is starting really late this year. I mean, I know there have always been some shows that didn't start until late Sept or Oct, but just about everything is starting week of 9/23 or later this year.


Late September is pretty typical. The TV season this year starts on Monday, Sept. 23. For the last few years it's started as follows:

2012: Mon, Sept 24
2011: Mon, Sept 19
2010: Mon, Sept 20


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I thought I remembered it being more around the second week, but I guess not. 

I know that at least Survivor is starting the week before 9/23, though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> I thought I remembered it being more around the second week, but I guess not.
> 
> I know that at least Survivor is starting the week before 9/23, though.


Yep, for at least the last several years, the fall season of Survivor has started the week before the TV season officially starts. This allows them to get the full season in and end it in the first week of December, before viewers start getting too busy with holiday plans and before the airwaves are taken over by holiday specials.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

laria said:


> I thought I remembered it being more around the second week, but I guess not.
> 
> I know that at least Survivor is starting the week before 9/23, though.


Fox is debuting a bunch of their fall shows the week of 9/16. Probably has to do with them wanting to get in a few episodes before their baseball break.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

New shows I'm interested in are pretty slim pickin's. I've got the following shows planned to watch at least once or twice, then I'll evaluate them and take it from there:

Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D
Almost Human
Sleepy Hollow
Hostages
Intelligence
Blacklist
The Tomorrow People
Once Upon a Time in Wonderland
The Millers
Reign
The Crazy Ones
Dracula
We're the Fugawis

I don't expect a few of these to survive my To Do list past the first couple of weeks, but I plan on giving them a look anyway. I just watched the first episode of Fugawis and it's sort of a like a Duck Dynasty type of show.

I generally tend to shy away from sitcoms, but I've been a Robin Williams fan since Mork and Mindy, hence the inclusion of The Crazy Ones. I've left a few shows off the list simply because I don't have enough time to watch every show I'd like to so a few shows didn't make it, like the new MJ Fox show. I'm also probably going to axe some of my existing shows because I really need a life. 

I fully expect S.H.I.E.L.D. to succeed based on the success of The Avengers movie and the fact that people are finally starting to recognize Joss Whedon as a real talent.

I saw an article on the MSN website the other day that made me laugh. There were two links to lists of the 10 best new shows to watch and the 10 worst shows to avoid. Trophy Wife made both lists, which tells me that the folks at MSN don't collaborate on their findings.

I'm not sure how long Sleepy Hollow, Almost Human, Hostages, or Intelligence will last as a couple of them seem to be retreads of old ideas (Jake 2.0 vs. Intelligence; Almost Human vs. at least 2 or 3 other failed attempts at using Androids or robots). I don't see Hostages as being more than a mini-series, but Toni Collette is in it so I figured I'd take a look. Sleepy Hollow will be the most interesting to see what develops of this group.

Reign is another period piece on the CW, probably littered with lots of pretty teens, but I like the genre so it made the list. Dracula features Jonathon Rhys Meyers of The Tudors and looks quite interesting.

Of the ones listed above, I think S.H.I.E.L.D., The Tomorrow People, and Blacklist appear to be the most promising with Sleepy Hollow and Dracula piquing my interest.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wprager said:


> I know this is a TiVo forum, but Cisco's new 9865HD PVR lets you record *8* HD shows simultaneously.


Is this a 'regular cable' DVR? If so, how? CableCards only do 6 tuners.. so does it literally have 2 cablecards inside of it? (Like OLED S3s required [S or M] and TivoHDs _can_ do, with S cards).


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

laria said:


> I was starting to think I'd missed the EW issue with the previews, but I guess maybe it's this week? Seems like TV is starting really late this year. I mean, I know there have always been some shows that didn't start until late Sept or Oct, but just about everything is starting week of 9/23 or later this year.


I am looking for it too. The 9/13 issue won't have it either (I subscribe to the digital copies and already have that issue). They are covering Breaking Bad.

So it should be the 9/20 issue.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

came across this page of nbc preview clips
· BLACKLIST, THE (NBC)
· DRACULA (NBC)
· IRONSIDE (NBC)
· MICHAEL J FOX SHOW, THE (NBC)
· SEAN SAVES THE WORLD (NBC)
· WELCOME TO THE FAMILY (NBC)
Read more at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/video...ers-683301/20130513nbc01/#MjwjFFJaiEs7zfvs.99


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> I am looking for it too. The 9/13 issue won't have it either (I subscribe to the digital copies and already have that issue). They are covering Breaking Bad.
> 
> So it should be the 9/20 issue.


Maybe the tv season just feels later to me because it feels like the EW issue is later this year? I feel like I usually have a week, maybe 2, with the preview issue before the tv actually starts.

I'm sure someone will now post historical dates for the EW tv preview issue and prove me wrong.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

For those interested the Fall Preview from the NY Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/08/a...new-worlds-open.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> For those interested the Fall Preview from the NY Times:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/08/a...new-worlds-open.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0


Surprised NYT didn't mention Amazing Race and Survivor.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

brianric said:


> Surprised NYT didn't mention Amazing Race and Survivor.


That's because they only discussed real TV, not "(un)reality TV."


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> That's because they only discussed real TV, not "(un)reality TV."


I'll take that over Trophy Wife.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

This preview might also interest you folks:

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/09/03/fall-2013-tv-preview

It features NEW and RETURNING shows with good synopsis of each show.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Sleepy Hollow, SHIELD and probably The Originals. Hopefully, not Dracula.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I'm looking forward to the Michael J. Fox show, and Almost Human and S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

On my watch list for now:

- Andy Samberg's 'Brooklyn Nine-Nine' (Fox)

- 'The Golbergs'


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm going to be checking out a lot of new shows. Strangely enough, half of them aren't even on the schedule yet (mid season replacements). I'm not really all that excited about any of them but I figure I'm taking a large enough sample size that something is bound to pique my interest.

Almost Human
Sleepy Hollow
The Blacklist
Hostages
Shield
The Tomorrow People
Reign
OUAT in Wonderland
Atlantis

Gang Related
Crisis
Crossbones
Believe
Killer Women
Resurrection
Intelligence
Star-Crossed
The 100


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i generally avoid sitcoms, but this year i've included a couple.

my list so far:

michael j. fox
mom
the blacklist
agents of s.h.i.e.l.d.
dracula
once upon a time in wonderland
betrayal
the crazy ones
trophey wife
betrayal


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Legend of Korra. Season 2 starts this Friday night on Nick. Season 1 had definite pacing problems, but was limited to 12 episodes with no clue on a renewal. So far what I've seen of S2 looks great.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

The first episode of the _new_ 'Ironside' and 'Welcome to the Family' are available from the NBC website or alternative means.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

alansh said:


> Legend of Korra. Season 2 starts this Friday night on Nick. Season 1 had definite pacing problems, but was limited to 12 episodes with no clue on a renewal. So far what I've seen of S2 looks great.


An Awesome show indeed. I do hope it's longer in length, closer to the original Airbender show.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> The first episode of the _new_ 'Ironside' and 'Welcome to the Family' are available from the NBC website or alternative means.


Those first episodes are available from Amazon Instant Video for free but can't be downloaded to my Tivo HD.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Was looking around at some online streaming sights and In noticed on abc.com a few of he new shows were available to preview the pilot. The Goldbergs was one and I watched a few minutes of it (VERY Wonder Years like, with a bit of The Middle thrown in). I like what I saw, but not sure it will play in Peoria. It's also on the ABC app for iOS.


----------



## djbrown (Dec 26, 2001)

Did USAToday ever publish their Fall TV preview?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I just checked the schedule. It looks like for returning shows I am committed to the following.

Sun - 2 hours
Mon - 2.5 hours
Tue - 2.5 hours
Wed - 3 hours
Thu - 2 hours
Fri - 0 hours
Sat - 0 hours

I don't watch as much tv as I used to but I think there is some room in the schedule to add in some shows. Since I never watch things live that 12 hours is more like 8 without commercials. 

The ones I am definitely checking out are

Agents of Shield 
Once Upon a Time In Wonderland
Michael J Fox Show

With four tuners available to me now I may just record a bunch of premieres and see what sticks.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Maui said:


> I just checked the schedule. It looks like for returning shows I am committed to the following.
> 
> Sun - 2 hours
> Mon - 2.5 hours
> ...


I was shocked at the number of hours, then reread and saw it was returning shows only. I don't even want to think how many hours per week I am going to record, let alone watch!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Einselen said:


> I was shocked at the number of hours, then reread and saw it was returning shows only. I don't even want to think how many hours per week I am going to record, let alone watch!


If I am being honest that excludes some of the A&E and History channel shows that I watch when they are on (Storage Wars, Counting Cars, etc)

I don't want to add to many new shows though.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Woot, finally got my Fall Preview issue from EW.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> This season with the DirecTV Genie and 5 tuners, I'm not overly worried about setting everything up. I looked that the TV Guide grid, and I think there's only one or two times where I would have had an issue when I only had 2 tuners. With five, no longer an issue. Space might be, but we'll see. If it looks like space will be an issue, I'll just hang a 2TB drive off the Genie.


The Genie is great in that respect. My problem is that I just added my 98th SL. Luckily just about all the new Fall Shows are there, but if I come up with 3 more things to watch, I'm in trouble.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> The Genie is great in that respect. My problem is that I just added my 98th SL. Luckily just about all the new Fall Shows are there, but if I come up with 3 more things to watch, I'm in trouble.


If all the new Fall shows are there, I'll bet you lose at least 10 off your list pretty quick 

I have about 45 right now. I'll probably wind up with about 10 more I figure, which still would be too many for my old HR2x box. So having the extra SL space is nice too.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> You can do them on DirecTV HRxx boxes, but they are called something else I think. Set a search term and record everything with that term.


You don't really even need that anymore, now that they have the ability to search far in advance. Just set up a series recording for Enlisted, which doesn't even premiere until January.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> If all the new Fall shows are there, I'll bet you lose at least 10 off your list pretty quick


Not all the new shows, just the ones that interest me, but the point is still valid regardless.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Maui said:


> I just checked the schedule. It looks like for returning shows I am committed to the following.
> 
> Sun - 2 hours
> Mon - 2.5 hours
> ...


I have only 7.5 hours of returning shows this fall but I have 13 hours of new shows and I expect to drop at least 1/3 of that after a couple of episodes.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

scandia101 said:


> I have only 7.5 hours of returning shows this fall but I have 13 hours of new shows and I expect to drop at least 1/3 of that after a couple of episodes.


i've never counted days and hours. if i don't have time to watch, and recordings start piling up or drive space gets low, i delete my least favorite shows & sp's until it evens out or time frees up.

there's usually a couple of shows that i'm already thinking about dropping, but hadn't gotten around to doing so.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

stuff I'll give a couple episodes:

Witches of East End
Friends with Better Lives
Us & Them
Believe
Resurrection
Agents of SHIELD
Sleepy Hollow
The Goldbergs
The Tomorrow People
Dads
The Crazy Ones
Michael J. Fox Show
Super Fun Night
We Are Men
Hello Ladies (will watch)
Masters of Sex


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

NorthAlabama said:


> i generally avoid sitcoms, but this year i've included a couple.
> 
> my list so far:
> 
> ...


You forgot betrayal


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I may regret this but i noticed that Tivo had a category for New shows. I told it to just record the category. 

Hopefully it will catch the premieres without me needing to be aware of the actual premiere dates and I can choose my shows from there.


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

Lori said:


> I'm looking forward to the Michael J. Fox show, and Almost Human and S.H.I.E.L.D.


+2/3

I'm looking forward to the Michael J. Fox show and S.H.I.E.L.D.

Tim S.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Maui said:


> I may regret this but i noticed that Tivo had a category for New shows. I told it to just record the category.
> 
> Hopefully it will catch the premieres without me needing to be aware of the actual premiere dates and I can choose my shows from there.


Ok, now I just did that too. I could have misspelled something in a WL so this should cover that base, plus it may pick up something I was either unaware of or just not into enough at first glance to seek it out, but if it records, I'll take a look at it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

laria said:


> Woot, finally got my Fall Preview issue from EW.


Just coming to post that for you


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

laria said:


> Woot, finally got my Fall Preview issue from EW.


I have not. May I ask the date on the cover please?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jilter said:


> I have not. May I ask the date on the cover please?


Special Double Issue, Sept 20/27, 2013.

Arrived on Friday (yesterday), the day I usually get EW.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Hasn't anyone yet mentioned Bill Nye The Science Guy on DWTS?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Just coming to post that for you


Wow - you live at Domino's?


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

Alyssa Rosenberg also did a tv preview post.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Special Double Issue, Sept 20/27, 2013.
> 
> Arrived on Friday (yesterday), the day I usually get EW.


What he said, but I also got my electronic issue on the iPad a day or two earlier.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Wow - you live at Domino's?


NanoDomino's


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Lori said:


> I'm looking forward to the Michael J. Fox show, and Almost Human and S.H.I.E.L.D.





stahta01 said:


> +2/3
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Michael J. Fox show and S.H.I.E.L.D.
> 
> Tim S.


+2/3, but different.

I'm looking forward to Almost Human and SHIELD. I have zero interest in MJF, and it's actually one of the few shows I didn't set up a recording for (cause I give lots of things a shot).


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I watched an extended preview of Mom today, and liked it enough to add the SP.

I'm also going to give Brooklyn Nine-Nine, Ironside, Hostages, Trophy Wife, Sean Saves the World and The Crazy Ones a shot...but I have VERY low expectations on these. We'll see.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> The Genie is great in that respect. My problem is that I just added my 98th SL.


I added all the new shows that I could (two are still too far out for guide data) and pruned out the cancelled programs, and stuff that I'm not watching this year and I was left with 30.

What are you watching?!?  

eta: I do record all news and political shows--Bill Maher, Daily Show, Colbert, Rachel Maddow, Lawrence O'Donnell--on a separate machine to keep clutter on the main box to a minimum.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> Sleepy Hollow, SHIELD and probably The Originals. Hopefully, not Dracula.


Oh yeah, I forgot about The Originals. I'll be adding that one.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The promos for comedies on fox look like skits making fun of really bad TV.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up about EW. I just picked up the Fall Preview issue of TV Guide.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Just coming to post that for you


Is all the Fall Preview stuff for this issue online? I know TV Guide has a lot of fall preview stuff online. If so, I'll read online and save the newsstand fee. it IS the 21st Century after all


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Is all the Fall Preview stuff for this issue online? I know TV Guide has a lot of fall preview stuff online. If so, I'll read online and save the newsstand fee. it IS the 21st Century after all


I don't think on the website, but it is available digitally on tablets. You'd still need to pay the fee, though.

I get the tablet one free with our print subscription.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I get the tablet edition as part of my "Next Issue" subscription.

$15/month. All the magazines you can read.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

murgatroyd said:


> Thanks for the heads-up about EW. I just picked up the Fall Preview issue of TV Guide.


it must be at least 15 years since i subscribed to ew or tv guide - didn't know they were still in print. 


cannonz said:


> The promos for comedies on fox look like skits making fun of really bad TV.


i'm avoiding the previews and ads from here on out - the sneak peek is often enough to make me delete the sp before the show airs (brooklyn 99)...i'll try to give the rest a chance.  all set with sp's for what's available in the guide.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Lori said:


> I get the tablet edition as part of my "Next Issue" subscription.
> 
> $15/month. All the magazines you can read.


I wouldn't read EW the whole rest of the year, so it's not worth $15 for me to read one issue. There's so much info online that I can get for free, that I have no need to purchase anything to tell me what shows to watch. And in fact, with my new Genie and 5 tuners, I am pretty much recording anything that has a premise that I might like. I'll watch the first episode and if I either like it or feel there is potential, I'll set the SP. Otherwise, gone.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I wouldn't read EW the whole rest of the year, so it's not worth $15 for me to read one issue. There's so much info online that I can get for free, that I have no need to purchase anything to tell me what shows to watch. And in fact, with my new Genie and 5 tuners, I am pretty much recording anything that has a premise that I might like. I'll watch the first episode and if I either like it or feel there is potential, I'll set the SP. Otherwise, gone.


Understood.

But "Next Issue" is all you can read of *100 different magazines* for $15 a month. Since I was able to drop about 7 subscriptions that way, it's saving me money.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm avoiding the previews and ads from here on out - the sneak peek is often enough to make me delete the sp before the show airs (brooklyn 99)...i'll try to give the rest a chance.  all set with sp's for what's available in the guide.


I never watch sneaks or previews. I just wait for the pilot to air and go from there...



Steveknj said:


> I wouldn't read EW the whole rest of the year, so it's not worth $15 for me to read one issue. There's so much info online that I can get for free, that I have no need to purchase anything to tell me what shows to watch. And in fact, with my new Genie and 5 tuners, I am pretty much recording anything that has a premise that I might like. I'll watch the first episode and if I either like it or feel there is potential, I'll set the SP. Otherwise, gone.


I need reading material for... {TMI edit}. And I love EW. So I call it a win-win.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I need reading material for... {TMI edit}. And I love EW. So I call it a win-win.




That's what our subscription is for, too.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> And in fact, with my new Genie and 5 tuners, I am pretty much recording anything that has a premise that I might like. I'll watch the first episode and if I either like it or feel there is potential, I'll set the SP. Otherwise, gone.


I try to do the same. I record 99% of all sitcom pilots, and any drama that strikes a spark. I have more than enough tuners; it's time that's the challenge.

Sitcoms I _try _to give at least two episodes to judge. Dramas I have zero tolerance for mistakes. The minute I don't like it, I delete the SP. I think my record is 3 minutes.

I appreciate that sitcoms take some setup, so I do my best to watch the entire 30 minutes. It's really hard sometimes, when every cliche & trope is rolled out before the first commercial break.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I never watch sneaks or previews. I just wait for the pilot to air and go from there...


I try to avoid the sneak peaks and the commercials. I like to judge these shows on it's own merit. There was one show where there was a commercial for it recently, a sitcom, and I turned to my wife and said, if that's the scene they think is funny enough to sell the show, we might as well just skip it. (The Allison Janney show...forget the name). I don't need a network talking head (or a critic for that matter) telling me when something is good. With a DVR, it's easy, I record, I watch, and then I judge 



> I need reading material for... {TMI edit}. And I love EW. So I call it a win-win.


All I can say to that, is you probably don't wanna borrow my phone or tablet


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> (The Allison Janney show...forget the name)...


Mom.

That's one that I liked the preview for quite a bit. I watched it twice, and laughed harder the second time. That seemed to bode well. 

Plus, Chuck Lorre.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Lori said:


> Mom.
> 
> That's one that I liked the preview for quite a bit. I watched it twice, and laughed harder the second time. That seemed to bode well.
> 
> Plus, Chuck Lorre.


Maybe the preview is better than the commercial. The commercial had Janney talking to her daughter and made some comment that was completely unfunny. My wife looked at me and we almost simultaneously said PASS!! I'm not a Janney fan so I wasn't that enthused with the show anyway. I have the pilot set to record, from before we saw that ad, so we'll see.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Lori said:


> Mom.
> 
> That's one that I liked the preview for quite a bit. I watched it twice, and laughed harder the second time. That seemed to bode well.
> 
> Plus, Chuck Lorre.


yes but CL also created Two and a Half Men... :down:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

b_scott said:


> yes but CL also created Two and a Half Men... :down:


When I think about it, the only Chuck Lorre show that I'm aware he did that I've ever liked is Big Bang Theory, so perhaps that's the anomaly and I generally don't like his stuff


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> When I think about it, the only Chuck Lorre show that I'm aware he did that I've ever liked is Big Brother, so perhaps that's the anomaly and I generally don't like his stuff


only thing I like(d) recently is Big Bang Theory, but it took a dive after S1/S2. He did EP Roseanne though.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> When I think about it, the only Chuck Lorre show that I'm aware he did that I've ever liked is Big Brother, so perhaps that's the anomaly and I generally don't like his stuff


Big Brother?

I generally like CL shows:

Roseanne (writer not creator) 
Grace Under Fire 
Dharma and Greg
Mike and Molly
Big Bang Theory (the Sheen years) 
BBT


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

mwhip said:


> Big Bang Theory (the Sheen years)


Where can I find these?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Big Brother?
> 
> I generally like CL shows:
> 
> ...


Fixed....ooops!!

I did not like any of those shows listed except TBBT. Not a one. So yeah, if that's his credits, TBBT is the anomaly and I'm probably right about not going to like the new one. But I'll give the pilot a shot.

Big Bang Theory (the Sheen years) - The Sheen years?

touche`


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Big Bang Theory (the Sheen years)





b_scott said:


> Where can I find these?


It's really only the one episode when Raj announced to a bar full of people that we was going to be in People Magazine. Sheen turned around from the bar and said "let me know when you're on the cover".

ETA: found the video.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> It's really only the one episode when Raj announced to a bar full of people that we was going to be in People Magazine. Sheen turned around from the bar and said "let me know when you're on the cover".


lol


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Twice a year IGN.com does an article listing just about every show and when it starts. I always bookmark that article when I see it and check it once a week. I then set recordings for shows that look interesting.

I have set recordings for Dads and Brooklyn Nine-Nine. I've heard bad things about Dads and to be honest, just from the title I don't expect to like it. I'm going to watch it because it is the Family Guy guy.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

I know many people are tired of Bones, but I'm excited for both of these tonight

Sep 16, 2013 

Bones 
Season 9 : Episode 1
The Secrets in the Proposal: In the Season 9 premiere, the remains of a State Department accountant are found in a hotel's air-conditioning unit, but the investigation takes an unusual turn when Booth discovers that an old Army pal, who's now a CIA agent, is also looking for clues. Meanwhile, Booth seeks advice from a friend and former priest about his relationship with Brennan, who is uncertain about their future together. 


Sleepy Hollow 
Pilot Season 1, Episode 1
In the series premiere of this update of Washington Irving's classic tale, Ichabod Crane wakes up in the 21st century but finds his 18th-century nemesis, the Headless Horseman, has also come along for the ride. After a local sheriff is killed, Crane teams up with Det. Abbie Mills to sort out the mystery and its historical implications, though her supervisor is skeptical of all the supernatural shenanigans


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I watched the goldbergs on the abc app and besides a tiny bit of nostalgia and two chuckles it was not very good. Biggest issue with it was it was not funny. This is a problem for a comedy.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Big Brother?
> 
> I generally like CL shows:
> 
> ...


Other than the typo, the only show I did not like was dharma and greg. Largely because Jenna Elfman usually gets on my nerves.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Lori said:


> I get the tablet edition as part of my "Next Issue" subscription.
> 
> $15/month. All the magazines you can read.


Thanks for the tip. I did the one month free trial and got the EW issue. They don't even want a credit card for the trial. Good selection of mags.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i streamed the trophy wife pilot last night. the kids were ok, but the rest of the supporting cast was lacking, all but one of the story lines were way too familiar (overused), and the primary reasons i watched, bradley whitford and marcia gay hardin, were disappointing. 

for me, it was a combination of writing and premise - oh, well, another sp bites the dust.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i streamed the trophy wife pilot last night. the kids were ok, but the rest of the supporting cast was lacking, all but one of the story lines were way too familiar (overused), and the primary reasons i watched, bradley whitford and marcia gay hardin, were disappointing.
> 
> for me, it was a combination of writing and premise - oh, well, another sp bites the dust.


I like Bradley Whitford, but not sure there's enough in this show to have me watch. Actually Marcia Gay Hardin kind of cancels out Bradley. I can't stand her.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I did the one month free trial and got the EW issue. They don't even want a credit card for the trial. Good selection of mags.


I love it. It's like I pay for People and EW and Food and Wine and get 97 magazines for free. 

Plus, with the payments spread out like that, I don't feel the hit of the $130 People sub all at once.

Plus, no magazines to throw away.

It's win all around for me.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Lori said:


> I love it. It's like I pay for People and EW and Food and Wine and get 97 magazines for free.
> 
> Plus, with the payments spread out like that, I don't feel the hit of the $130 People sub all at once.


I don't think it would make sense for me to get it... I have People @ $26.30 a quarter (through Amazon) and EW is $25 a year. Even though People is expensive, I'm still saving $50 a year. If I read more magazines it would be good, but as it is I have a lot of build up of People.  I clearly need to get to the gym more (it's my gym magazine) or stop watching Netflix instead when I am there.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

laria said:


> I don't think it would make sense for me to get it... I have People @ $26.30 a quarter (through Amazon) and EW is $25 a year. Even though People is expensive, I'm still saving $50 a year. If I read more magazines it would be good, but as it is I have a lot of build up of People.  I clearly need to get to the gym more (it's my gym magazine) or stop watching Netflix instead when I am there.


Yeah, you'd be paying an extra $50 a year, and if those are the only two magazines you read, it doesn't make sense.

For me, there are a ton of magazines that I buy 3 or 4 times a year, and pay newsstand prices for, just because there's an article I want to read. US, Vanity Fair, Oprah, Time, Newsweek, Rolling Stone...and now, I can read them whenever I want. Worth it for me, probably not worth it for everyone.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

I like to get discount magazine subscriptions-- you can find a lot of good mags for $4 or $5 a year, but we only have one ipad...


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

We had a three month free trial of NextIssue and, while it's useful, we still pay for the print edition of Entertainment Weekly (which gives us free access to the digital copy). Actually, I usually renew using MyCokeRewards, so effectively, it doesn't really cost anything.

I picked up a sub to Motor Trend about a year ago and it was FOUR years for $13 and I regularly get a free year's sub to Motor Cyclist.

So, apart from the wife's copie of O and Redbook, we find that it's not worth paying $15 a month for the full package. If things change, then sure, we'll go for it.

Oh, and you can install the app and log in from more than one device, so we can both read EW at the same time if we want.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yeah, I am not sure I will stay with it. It was useful in that my EW sub has been up for a while and I may not renew. Getting the issue free was pretty good. I will see how much I read from it in the month and decide. Still a great find.

(BTW, there is a $10 a month version with fewer magazines.)


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Man, I'm totally already behind! I was going to spend this week with my EW and my spreadsheet and my remote setting up season passes, and FOX went and already had 2 nights of shows without me!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

laria said:


> Man, I'm totally already behind! I was going to spend this week with my EW and my spreadsheet and my remote setting up season passes, and FOX went and already had 2 nights of shows without me!


You ARE behind! I spent the weekend getting ready. Shows locked & loaded.:up:

I also had to set up an entire new TiVo, my Roamio Pro. Had to recreate 75 SPs and about 50 WL. Then set up a MINI. Then take my Elite and turn it into my wife's TiVo. Which mainly entails removing all the Kathy Morgan Wishlists.

get on it girl!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

So far I have seen 3 of the new shows

Sleepy Hollow - I don't think i will be watching.

Dads - 4 actors I like a lot in a very unfunny comedy show. I did not even make it through it.

Brooklyn Nine-Nine - On the fence about this one there were some good moments or maybe the bar was set so low by Dads that anything would look good in comparison.

Tivos new shows category is working out well so far. Record the category and forget about it. No need to set up multiple season passes. Watch the shows as they pop up and decide which ones get an actual season pass.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

*loving* the tivo feature of recording new shows! and it's sister feature of listing the returning shows- I had to dump all my SP's from last year due to a hardware issue so i needed to recreate them.

found this printable calendar to be handy. 
http://tvline.com/2013/07/17/fall-tv-premiere-dates-2013-schedule-calendar-printable/


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I watched Sleepy Hollow and liked it. Very surprised.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

My complete TV list both old and new. I'll drop many of the new shows will drop after the pilot. (I cut/pasted from a review link -- sorry for the all caps)
THE ARSENIO HALL SHOW
SONS OF ANARCHY 
SLEEPY HOLLOW 
THE WATSONS GO TO BIRMINGHAM 
HOSTAGES 
PERSON OF INTEREST
LAW & ORDER: SVU
THE GOOD WIFE
SCANDAL
AMERICAN HORROR STORY: COVEN (New for me because of Kathy Bates & Angela Bassett joining the cast)
THE WALKING DEAD
ALMOST HUMAN
MOB CITY
THE 100
IRONSIDE
SONS OF ANARCHY
LUTHER
THE BLACKLIST

Edited - dropped a sitcom after 5 minutes of the pilot. I don't know why I keep trying sitcoms.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

b_scott said:


> I watched Sleepy Hollow and liked it. Very surprised.


i'll catch it on friday - i watched back in the game, and can't believe i added the sp. i generally avoid sitcoms, but the pilot struck a note with me, so i'll give it a chance.



Spoiler



james caan was almost unrecognizable, but great in the role, almost like a grumpy clint eastwood in his last three movies!


----------

